# 13x7 / 14x7 chrome w/acc. $ 235 + shipping



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

G Boyz Cusotm Wheels & Accessories 
6635 Florence ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562 806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
email [email protected]


13x7 or 14x7 chrome complete with all accessories $ 235.00 + shipping

Colored spokes $ 363.00


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 20 2007, 02:39 PM~8597227
> *G Boyz Cusotm Wheels & Accessories
> 6635 Florence ave # 201
> Bell Gardens, Ca  90201
> ...


IS THAT RIMS AND TIRES. WHAT WOULD BE THE TOTAL TO NC 27704


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

no tires 

shipped to 27704 $ 395.00


----------



## big_blackford (Aug 18, 2007)

how much for gold centers and spokes, or just full gold?


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_blackford_@Aug 21 2007, 12:02 AM~8603454
> *how much for gold centers and spokes, or just full gold?
> *




G Boyz Custom wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fac 562-806-0397
e-mail [email protected]

Price Gold Center $ 485.00 + Shipping
Price Gold Spokes$ 363.00 + Shipping
Price All Gold $ 685.00 + Shipping


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

how much for a set of 13s all chrome shipped to 15202


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im going this week or next to get me a set of 13's :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

good prices.... if someone uses these guys please post some feedback.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

PICS OF THE WORK AND COLORS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 22 2007, 11:27 AM~8615678
> *good prices.... if someone uses these guys please post some feedback.
> *


im stopping by today after work to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2007, 01:06 PM~8616435
> *im stopping by today after work to check it out. :biggrin:
> *



cool, let us know homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

good prices


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

This is the best prices yet on layitlow for wires, post feedback if anyone buys any!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i stoped by yesterday after work.rims look nice.good price.


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Aug 22 2007, 05:30 AM~8614326
> *how much for a set of 13s all chrome shipped to 15202
> *


G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories 
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
e-mail [email protected]

Price 13x7 chrome complete w/all acc. & shipping 395.00


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2007, 09:06 AM~8615494
> *im going this week or next to get me a set of 13's  :biggrin:
> *


G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
e-mail [email protected]


Great, call me first because these rims are selling fast

Thanks,

Madeline


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 22 2007, 11:05 AM~8616425
> *PICS OF THE WORK AND COLORS
> *


IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]



















G Boyz Custom Wheel & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
email [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just got off the phone with gboyz.im getting my chrome 13's after work. :0


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

EY wassup how much shipped to 85615 AZ??


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 02:17 PM~8626621
> *EY wassup how much shipped to 85615 AZ??
> *



G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
email [email protected]


Price $ 395.00 Shipped


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you also have wheel / tire packages avail.? If not then price shipped to 98105 seattle all chrome 13X7 two bar. Thanks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 23 2007, 04:46 PM~8626892
> *Do you also have wheel / tire packages avail.? If not then price shipped to 98105 seattle all chrome 13X7 two bar.    Thanks
> *


im sure they do if you pay.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet whats the ticket then?


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 LIKE THE GREEN PIC BUT IN GOLD WITH THE HUB GOLD ALSO . I CAN PICK UP ON SAT.


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 23 2007, 02:46 PM~8626892
> *Do you also have wheel / tire packages avail.? If not then price shipped to 98105 seattle all chrome 13X7 two bar.    Thanks
> *



G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
e-mail [email protected]

13x7 Chrome With Tires Shipped $ 580.00
13x7 Chrome no tires Shipped $ $ 395.00


Thanks


Madeline


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Aug 23 2007, 03:02 PM~8627071
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 LIKE THE GREEN PIC BUT IN GOLD WITH THE HUB GOLD ALSO . I CAN PICK UP ON SAT.
> *



G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
email [email protected]

Price 13x7 green lip top spokes only green gold hub $ 559.00
These wheels are custom built they need to be ordered we have to built them it takes about a week.

Thank you 
Madeline


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

SO HOW ABOUT 13X7 WITH GOLD SPOKES AND GOLD HUB. GOLD STRAIGHT 2 PRONG K/O


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

how much to 28273.

13's


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

got my 13 in chromes yesterday.real nice people.


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReturnOfThaKilla_@Aug 23 2007, 06:09 PM~8628447
> *how much to 28273.
> 
> 13's
> *




G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
526-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
e-mail [email protected]


Price 13x7 Chrome shipped 395.00


Thanks

Madeline


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Aug 23 2007, 05:54 PM~8628335
> *SO HOW ABOUT 13X7 WITH GOLD SPOKES AND GOLD HUB. GOLD STRAIGHT 2 PRONG K/O
> *



G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
e-mail [email protected]

Price $ 443 + Shipping


----------



## illywillie (Jul 28, 2007)

just ordered a chrome set with white spokes. shipped to maryland was 566. all good so far.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Ordered me a set of 14X7's over the phone picking them up Tomorrow $254 out the door.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

DO YOU COLOR MATCH OR CAN YOU SHOW ME WHAT GREENS YOU GOT?


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> DO YOU COLOR MATCH OR CAN YOU SHOW ME WHAT GREENs
> 
> 
> Yes we do color match, were you looking for candy green or regular green
> ...


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Picked up rims today all good !!! this is just about a 1 stop shop can do repairs on any wire rim or custom personalized work on rims such as club name on center chips or your name etc, also they can repair or reproduce body mouldings if needed I can't remembr everything else the guy said they do. Thanks G BOYZ


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Aug 25 2007, 07:44 PM~8640819
> *Picked up rims today all good !!!  this is just about a 1 stop shop can do repairs on any wire rim or custom personalized work on rims such as club name on center chips or your name etc,  also they can repair or reproduce body mouldings if needed I can't remembr everything else the guy said they do.  Thanks G BOYZ
> *


good to hear!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

For those asking for feedback on G Boyz, I've dealt with Oscar and Madeline; both are solid business people with great prices and do great work. I've never had a problem with them at all. I will be going back to them again in the near future as well :thumbsup:

Seena


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

How much for a set of 14X7 reverse with the front spokes (like the green ones in the picture) gold and the front nipples gold shipped to 95838?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 26 2007, 07:24 AM~8642914
> *For those asking for feedback on G Boyz, I've dealt with Oscar and Madeline; both are solid business people with great prices and do great work. I've never had a problem with them at all. I will be going back to them again in the near future as well :thumbsup:
> 
> Seena
> *


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 26 2007, 09:17 AM~8643552
> *How much for a set of 14X7 reverse with the front spokes (like the green ones in the picture) gold and the front nipples gold shipped to 95838?
> *




G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, ca 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
email gboyz [email protected]


Price 14x7 rev gold front spokes & gold front nipples + shipping no tires $ 503.00


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> > DO YOU COLOR MATCH OR CAN YOU SHOW ME WHAT GREENs
> > Yes we do color match, were you looking for candy green or regular green
> > Thanks
> > Madeline
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 08:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


how much for them green ones (13inch)?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

13 x 7 all chrome 2 bar zenith style ko's shipped to 78626


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

how much shipped to Calgary, Alberta, Canada T2V 4E4 for '88 monte Carlo SS 14x7's chrome with 2 bar zeniths KO's?


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 13 2007, 06:16 AM~8780933
> *13 x 7 all chrome 2 bar zenith style ko's shipped to 78626
> *




G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-806-3777

Price 13x7 Green Lip,green top spokes only, all your accessories including Shipping
$ 619.00


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Sep 14 2007, 09:41 AM~8790554
> *how much shipped to Calgary, Alberta, Canada T2V 4E4 for '88 monte Carlo SS 14x7's chrome with 2 bar zeniths KO's?
> *


Price for rims 235.00 chrome complete with all your accessories

sorry you need to inquire on price for shipping


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 11 2007, 01:01 PM~8767544
> *something to match a color like this
> 
> 
> ...




Candy green ?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Sep 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8790755
> *Price for rims 235.00 chrome complete with all your accessories
> 
> sorry you need to inquire on price for shipping
> *


can i get all the specs, that way i can see what it will cost me? ie: weight, dimensions and whatever else. thanks.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Sep 14 2007, 11:18 AM~8790760
> *Candy green ?
> *


you think so? show me a pics and how much out the door i'll be picking up. 

this is the actual car they will be going on...


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 03:29 PM~8626745
> *G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
> 6635 Florence Ave # 201
> Bell Gardens, Ca  90201
> ...


its me again,do u guys have the wide white walls?how much more$, if not how much shipped just the rims with all the accessories


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Aug 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8626621
> *EY wassup how much shipped to 85615 AZ??
> *


^^^


----------



## BigFoot (Oct 21, 2005)

how much for some 14's with a black dish and chrome spokes shipped to NY


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 17 2007, 08:46 AM~8808212
> *you think so? show me a pics and how much out the door i'll be picking up.
> 
> this is the actual car they will be going on...
> ...



G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201+562-806-3777


Boxed rims 14 x 14 x 10 each
wight 37 lbs each


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigFoot_@Sep 17 2007, 04:08 PM~8811296
> *how much for some 14's with a black dish and chrome spokes shipped to NY
> *



G Boyz Cusotm Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
562-806-3777

Price 14x7 Black dish & chrome spokes shipped $ 595.00


Thanks Madeline


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Sep 17 2007, 04:34 PM~8811103
> *its me again,do u guys have the wide white walls?how much more$, if not how much shipped just the rims with all the accessories
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## illywillie (Jul 28, 2007)

heres what g boyz hooked me up with

thanks madeline :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 11 2007, 03:01 PM~8767544
> *something to match a color like this
> 
> 
> ...


3 rd brakelight :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 08:36 AM~8851506
> *3 rd brakelight  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RPLCC (Aug 17, 2007)

How much for chrome 13 x 7 with black spokes shipped to 85710 tucson az?


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RPLCC_@Nov 3 2007, 10:14 AM~9146009
> *How much for chrome 13 x 7 with black spokes shipped to 85710 tucson az?
> *



G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-806-3777


Price 13x7 black spokes shipped $ 428.00

Thans Madeline


----------



## TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 10:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the red 14x7 shipped to 19081


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

14/7 reversed 100 spokes with 2 bars shipped to duluth mn 55805


----------



## RPLCC (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry i meant to ask rev, chrome 13 x 7's with black dish and black spokes to tucson az 85710?


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RPLCC_@Nov 6 2007, 09:30 AM~9166846
> *Sorry i meant to ask rev, chrome 13 x 7's with black dish and black spokes to tucson az 85710?
> *



Price 13x7 rev black dish & blakc spokes $ 628.00


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 5 2007, 11:28 PM~9165095
> *14/7 reversed 100 spokes with 2 bars shipped to duluth mn 55805
> *




G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-806-3777

Price 14x7 Rev chrome shipped $ 395.00

Thanks Madeline


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

how much for 13x7 candy light blue spoke to toronto canada (postal code L5N 7L3)


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


What type of rim,is the one with green?
Is it like cross laced?
If it is,how much for a set of 13x7,powdercoated Met. Antelope (I can provide
color code) powdercoated dish and hub,with zenith type 2 bar straight dome k-offs
if there not cross laced,price on your straight laced rim,same color as mentioned,
shipped to Chicago, IL. 60638
THANKS MADELINE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for nice wheels


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

howmuch for a set of 13x7 shipped to ontario canada L1Z 1H3? please pm or email to [email protected]


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

lip and spokes to match this color http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?rdpa...ce=&cardist=300

shipped to Roxboro, NC 27573


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


how much for all gold 14s with knock off like the red rims ship to 93291


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

How much for some STD's 13's all chrome, for an 02 Grand Am, shipped to 54401?


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

How much for some STD's 13's all chrome, for an 02 Grand Am, shipped to 54401, also what would it be with tires?


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

can you get 15x10 all chrome with tires?


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

where you guys located at?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 2 2008, 08:51 PM~10320687
> *where you guys located at?
> *


6635 Florence ave # 201
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 10:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


Can u do those cross lace in 13's&14's(all chrome)???If so how much shipped to 58265??


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2008, 09:36 PM~10321953
> *6635 Florence ave # 201
> Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
> *


man.. i use to live in bell garden,ca 12yrs ago...shipping is gonna cost an arm and a leg to ship here to reno,nv.... but what the hell give me a price anyways...please p.m me with a quote... 13x7 with tires and i need two sets for or raffle in aug thanks.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

14x7 shipped to 95351?


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Apr 2 2008, 10:44 PM~10320628
> *can you get 15x10 all chrome with tires?
> *


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

how much for 14x7 chrome standard shipped to 99336 WA


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

13x7 reverse chrome shipped to 48192


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

waiting for my quote shipped to 27574 
lip and spokes to match this color http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?rdpa...ce=&cardist=300


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm still waiting for the p.m homie.. need to get two sets shipped to reno,nv thanks....


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

How much shipped to Ohio 44017 for set of 13x7s chrome with color hub and nipples, Thanks


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

13's shipped to 40217


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

whats the price shipped to 89012 for a set of chrome 14x7 rev with chevy style K/O.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

still waitting....... p.m please........ :angry: :angry:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

how much for 13x7 black spokes with 2 wing knockoffs shipped to Hawaii my zip code is 96792 and do you except pay pal


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

still waiting for quote


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:wave: check your PM


----------



## fzrkid (Mar 7, 2008)

14 by 7 chrom reverse spoke with 2 bar knock off shipped to 13208 ny plz


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

TTT..


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

all chrome 2 14x7's..2 14x6's shipped to 99180 WA state..


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

u do diamond cut or twisted spoke??


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:|


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

how much for 2 14x7 2 14x6 chrome shipped 2 61065


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 08:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


why are the spokes crossed on the green ones


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10511337
> *why are the spokes crossed on the green ones
> *


 :0 ARE YOU SERIOUS????





:uh: ITS CALLED CROSS LACE.....


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 24 2008, 11:46 AM~10493678
> *all chrome 2 14x7's..2 14x6's shipped to 99180  WA state..
> *


Any day now :dunno:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10511363
> *:0 ARE YOU SERIOUS????
> :uh:  ITS CALLED CROSS LACE.....
> *


yeah im serious he sellin chinas so do chinas have cross lace


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Just spoke with her crossed laced only avail in 15" I got a burban so may have to go ahead and grab some 195/60 shaved ww and call it a day


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

13*7 SHIPPED TO 30504 COLORED LIP ???


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

OG LOVE THE CHROME WORK... THIS IS THE CAR THOSE PARTS GO ON...GBOYS DOES HIGH GRADE CROME WORK ON ALL CAR PARTS..AND THATS NO SHIT :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
14x7 triple gold, how much?

shipped to 33870, florida

*


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

got my wheels in today thanks madalin.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

How much 4 the cross lace all chrome with the 2 wing ko 13x7s shipped to 93701


----------



## Mr.Dibujo1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you powder coat a set of 13x7's that i already have? If so whats the price? i want black dish, black spokes black hubs with chrome nipples.


----------



## loquehay (Jul 12, 2005)

how much for a set 14x7 gold lip & gold cross lace shipped to 92115


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

last time before today, was over a year ago this thread was touched.


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

wanted to pay by credit card over phone wutz up


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ittybitty_@May 2 2009, 05:54 PM~13766577
> *wanted to pay by credit card over phone wutz up
> *


LETS WORK THRU PM MESSAGE


----------



## punkandy311 (Jan 15, 2009)

How much for 14x7 all chrome with accs shipped to 76710? Thanks


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN THEY HAVE SOME GOOD ASS PRICES....
TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:uh: 2 years ago...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

GOD DAMN IDIOTS HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

They are still in business. i get our plaques, wheel chips and pendants through them.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 4 2009, 06:25 PM~13782740
> *:uh: 2 years ago...
> *


x2 *hahahaha........*


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 22 2007, 01:05 PM~8616425
> *PICS OF THE WORK AND COLORS
> *


wish I had seen this a year a year ago...


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

how much for some rev 14x7 with black spokes and everythig else chrome shipped to 32807. shoot me a price with and with out tires.


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madd4321_@Aug 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8623913
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/RIMS 001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the red 13x7's Shipped to Michigan 48601


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

WELL I GOTTA SHOW THEM SOME LUV FOR THE GREAT WORK ON MY RIMS EVEN TOOK CARE OF A PROBLEM THAT THE SHIPPING COMPANY CAUSED THANKS!! 20" CHROME WITH EVERY OTHER SPOKE BLUE. WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN SOON!!!!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

13's all chrome shipped to 37411


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i need 13x7 all chrome with adapters, smooth hex and tool shipped to iowa ( 50170) PM please
to fit 83 deville


----------

